# 6 month rental Mayan Riviera



## Hilary47 (Feb 25, 2011)

I am thinking of going to this area next week. Previously I had replies from a couple of people who knew of good places to rent from Nov to May 1. Are you still there?
Thanks Hilary in Nova scotia


----------



## gregtulum (Jun 15, 2011)

*places in Tulum*



Hilary47 said:


> I am thinking of going to this area next week. Previously I had replies from a couple of people who knew of good places to rent from Nov to May 1. Are you still there?
> Thanks Hilary in Nova scotia[/QUOT
> 
> 
> If you are interested in Tulum there are several places to rent cheap in the town, beach is very expensive but only a 15 minute drive. You might try posadatulipanes as a web site, add the . and then com, have to be a little creative to find the site.


----------



## Hilary47 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you. I will try that.
Hilary


----------

